

Stop Whining About Facebook's Redesign - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/id/2214447/

======
timcederman
I'm very surprised that people haven't noticed that Facebook really screwed up
certain aspects to the redesign and instead keep trotting out the "users don't
like change" excuse. There's "disruptive" and then there's "poor design
decisions".

Interesting to see they've already addressed some of the negative feedback:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/24/facebook-tweaks-
redesig...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/24/facebook-tweaks-redesign-in-
response-to-disgruntled-users/)

~~~
tokenadult
I don't like the new home page at all, and I have been visiting Facebook less,
but presumably the company has global data on actual user behavior and decides
such issues on that kind of REVEALED preference rather than on expressed
preference manifested in user complaints. I'm a small enough part of the user
base that I could boycott the company forever and Facebook might not care.

~~~
timcederman
How can you tell from user behaviour that people want something if it's
missing? That comes from qualitative feedback.

From what I've heard, usage did drop after the release, although I'd be
interested to see real data rather than hearsay.

